

Fukushima Robot Operator Writes Tell-All Blog - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/fukushima-robot-operator-diaries

======
nosignal
The translated posts of the (now removed) original content contain some
fascinating details about the capabilities of the robots and realities of
operating them. As the article mentions, it's interesting for anyone even
interested in commercial robotics, and must be solid gold for commercial
manufacturers - how often do you get the chance to test in these conditions?
The reports are quite detailed and informative.

More generally I couldn't agree more with the decision to publish the removed
content, and am also 100% behind the expressions in the article to utilise the
experience of the current operators in other nations before they're needed.

Disclaimer: My enthusiasm for the article may be influenced by my opinion that
guys like this are the closest thing we have so far to mech pilots ;)

------
comex
> It's ironic that, although the robots are remote controlled, the operators
> still have to work close to the highly damaged and radioactive reactors.
> There is no communications infrastructure, combining wired and wireless
> capabilities, that would allow the operators to do their work from a safer
> location.

FWIW, this is ridiculous. Even your average 3G connection should be sufficient
to provide a usable video feed, and the workers wouldn't have to try to use
laptops while in bulky suits.

~~~
bane
Right, multi-billion dollar problem and they can't rent some satellite time?

Heck most UAV pilots operate out of Nevada, and it's not like they're flying
over first world countries.

------
smcnally
N.B. It's regarding a _human_ operator of robotic _machinery._

~~~
Natsu
Alas, the future when we need to make it clear that a human, not a robot,
wrote a tell-all blog is not yet here.

------
jpitz
I've tried but given up finding even a cached version of the original source
material. Has anyone else had any luck?

~~~
mmaro
Paste <http://sh-blog.at.webry.info/rss/index.rdf> into Google Reader's 'Add a
Subscription'; it has all the posts since Jan 7.

Or this link to the feed in Reader might work:
[https://www.google.com/reader/view/#stream/feed%2Fhttp%3A%2F...](https://www.google.com/reader/view/#stream/feed%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Fsh-
blog.at.webry.info%2Frss%2Findex.rdf)

------
lusr
Clever on the part of iRobot. Give them 4 robots and some training. Enough to
get them going, then later they'll buy more from you since they've become
accustomed to the tools and have experience with them.

